# Naile?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone ever go to or planning to go to NAILE for the Boer goat show? Just wondering what the experience is like? 
I was reading that the NAILE show this year is an Open show, so it's not an ABGA sanctioned show. 
Do you think the big breeders will come or that it will be a really big show? I have no idea what to expect, and can't seem to find past entry records for the show from ABGA website. 

We said we were done for the year, but part of me would sure love for my kids to be able to take a few goats to the show just for the experience. We don't have big/fancy show goats that can compete with big breeders, but sure would be fun regardless.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have never been, but have planned to go for the last few years. Just never actually made the trip. I know that the market show is huge, and is super competitive. But I'm not sure about the open show. But if it is any thing like the market show, then it will be large and competitive


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I went down a few years ago. I didn't bring any goats, just to watch the show. I remember that one of the young full blood class had about 31 goats. I watched a bit of the cattle show, in Freedom Hall, and shopped around at the booths that was there. I hope in a few years that I will be going again, but with goats.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I went the last year for the first time for the market show and I had a great time! It's smaller than I expected but not small. Every class had around 20 goats and would pick top few and place those. No different than our state show. We never got anything higher than a participating ribbon but it was a fun experience. You see people from all over the country and the different styles of showing and you can meet many people. I would like to pursue showing breeding does later so we talked to a ton of major breeders and learned a lot! This year we hope to be more competitive since we kinda have an idea of the show.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I also loved walking through the booths! Man, I would have came home with a goat walker carousel type thing if I had the money..


----------

